# Best Cricket Game [PC]



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

Title says, cast your vote. 

I recently played the Cricket Revolution game by Mindstorm studios and TBF it's one of the best cricket game i've ever played. Leaving aside the small hiccups in graphics, this game has the best stoke play for a cricket game.

P.S : Cast the vote only if you've played any of the above games


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 11, 2011)

I want "None of the above" to be included.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ Can i edit the poll? I guess not, if possible vamsi, you do it man.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2011)

Had played EA Cricket 2000 looong time ago. As a kid really enjoyed it, but thinking of it, it wasn't the best of games.  Z + X to hit four/six


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 11, 2011)

Never heard about Cricket revolution, will surely try it....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2011)

BLC 2007 is best cricket game I have ever played.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 11, 2011)

BLC 99. I remember playing it on the PSone, teaming up with my friends and playing it for hours. I have lost all interest in Cricket now, but this game still continues to be my most memorable cricket game.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Had played EA Cricket 2000 looong time ago. As a kid really enjoyed it, but thinking of it, it wasn't the best of games.  Z + X to hit four/six



Easy to hit and not so interesting. BUt in CR, you really find hard to hit boundaries.... Really man, cool shot variations.



Tech.Masti said:


> Never heard about Cricket revolution, will surely try it....



Worthy, considering the price of just 299 INR (249 via flipkart) 



gameranand said:


> BLC 2007 is best cricket game I have ever played.



Personal Opinion..... I too have same thought before trying this game...



Ethan_Hunt said:


> BLC 99. I remember playing it on the PSone, teaming up with my friends and playing it for hours. I have lost all interest in Cricket now, but this game still continues to be my most memorable cricket game.



Even i tried to play this this week in my PC, but all in vein. It used to be my fav in my childhood....


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

Allan Border's Cricket >>>> all.

*www.lemonamiga.com/games/screenshots/full/allan_borders_cricket_01.png

*free-game-downloads.mosw.com/ss/783_0.gif


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ Pirate, run..... 

I've played it a long time ago and it's good.

EDIT : Need to pay $5.95 to use their service, i'd better search my cartridge and try to play it TV....  

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------

Guys, i wrote a small review on Cricket Revolution, after playing this game for a week. You can find the review >> here


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2011)

@ furious_gamer
When Cricket revolution was released. I am asking to know about the graphics because I can't play a cricket game whose graphics are dumb.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ You simply cannot skip a game because the graphics is dumb, at least i am not. If the gameplay seems fine, i don't mind playing game that even released by 1990's.....  

P.S : I am still playing Contra, SM, Adventure Island etc whenever i finished a game and if i feel to play...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2011)

Well like I said I do play old games but the games who comes in middle of old games and new games. Well I just searched for this game its in oct 2009 right?? Well its kinda new so I can give it a try but I just can't find ICC WC 2011 in game sites could you give me a link for that.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ For you

ICC Cricket World Cup 2011: PC: Flipkart Games


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2011)

Who is publisher and developer of this game and cricket revolution??


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2011)

Mindstorm studios, Pakistan. With help of VC they published it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 12, 2011)

Raj - wat happened to u , y cricket ?? hmmm i think its kind'a worldcup fever !


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2011)

Well lets see if I get this game right now I am busy with Mass Effect and Dragon Age 2 after them I can try these games.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Raj - wat happened to u , y cricket ?? hmmm i think its kind'a worldcup fever !



Yup.... It's been long since i've played a Cricket game...



gameranand said:


> Well lets see if I get this game right now I am busy with Mass Effect and Dragon Age 2 after them I can try these games.



Sure u r busy, i can see that....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2011)

furious_gamer said:
			
		

> Sure u r busy, i can see that....


Yeah thats right.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ Now can able to score 75/6 in 10 overs. (Only able to play well with medium pacers and spinners...)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ Well thats a kinda low score for a game.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ Not in this game. You'll tell me once you started playing this game.....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ Alright we'll see.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ 

It's also having MP so we can have a match, Human v Human.... You and me, we'll resolve it outside TDF.... LOL


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ Yeah for sure.....does it support LAN????


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, it is. LAN and online mp.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2011)

Then you are on.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ 

Easy to configure and host game, esp in online.


----------

